# SNMP



## KoelschMan (23. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
ich soll für meine Firma ein Tool schreiben, welches mit SNMP auf div. Cisco´s geht und sich dort unterschiedliche Daten zeitgesteuert runterlädt, diese dann auswertet und in eine MySQL DB schiebt.

Die Daten in die DB zu bekommen ist wohl eher das kleinere Problem, aber wie sieht es da mit der Implementierung von SNMP aus? Hat jemand schon Erfahrung in dem Bereich gesammelt und kann mir dort ein Howto geben? Oder zumindestens sagen, wo ich das für finde?

Grüße aus Köln

Koelschman


----------



## nollario (23. Jul 2004)

hab mal mit dem open source library ausprobiert (keine grossen erfolge und noch weniger erkenntnisse...  ):

http://edge.mcs.drexel.edu/GICL/people/sevy/snmp/snmp_package.html


----------



## KoelschMan (26. Jul 2004)

Hi,
danke für den Tip. Ich hab noch mal gesucht und habe noch den hier gefunden:

http://netsnmpj.sourceforge.net/

Vielleicht ist der ja auch von Interesse.

Ansonsten habe ich viele kommerzielle gefunden. Doch die will man ja dann doch nicht unbedingt nutzen müssen

Gruss
KölschMan


----------



## raptor (18. Jul 2007)

Moin. 

Darf mich nun auch mit diesem Thema auseinander setzen. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar neue Tipps? Im Moment arbeite ich mich erstmal thematisch ein, habe aber auch schon nach Frameworks gesucht. So z.B. das SNMP4J oder das jSNMP Enterprise. Allerdings sollte es kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen.


----------

